# Rims/tires



## riker (Jan 25, 2013)

anyone know and good website and/or place that I can look at for getting rims for my 13' cruze LT RS. I assume i can put 20s on but if not 18s are fine. Any help would be great


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Our wheels are 5x105 bolt pattern. I know Discount Tire has some but I don't know if they're what you're looking for. Have you looked at the LTZ wheels from GM? They're 18s.


----------



## riker (Jan 25, 2013)

havent looked at The LTZ. i was just trying to find a trustworthy site to help me. But it being a 5x105 bolt pattern would i be able to fit 20s on?


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

You can fit any size in any bolt pattern. Problem is the 5x105 is not a common pattern so wheel options are going to be very limited. 
Yes you can put 20's on your ride but many have noticed 19's are a better fitment but again limited options. I don't recommend you go any bigger than 20 though.

18's will give just a bit more options. Or if money is not an issue, you can get any style you want custom drilled to our bolt pattern. 

Take a look around, there are several guys who've installed rims recently. Most I believe are from local shops though as not many websites will have that pattern and if do will probably not be listed. 

Think our vendor Carid does but don't quote me on it.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I would highly recommend finding tires in an 18" size for this car. They look great and tire choices are reasonably affordable. 

Keep a look-out for LTZ wheels for sale, and check out discount tire and tire rack to see if either of them have any deals going on for aftermarket wheels.


----------



## Discount Tire (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks for the recommendation.

Here is a link to the 18 inch wheels we show to fit your vehicle:

Wheel Products - Discount Tire Direct

Let us know if we can be of assistance.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I recommend the Dr19's. Had them on my previous car and they looked great. If they had them in 19 inch I'd probably buy those.


----------



## riker (Jan 25, 2013)

thank you for the input. received a rim book from big O tires. i saw some nice helo rims but still have no clue if they fit. the lug is 516. off set +10 +35? but seeing a lot of limited selections.


----------



## riker (Jan 25, 2013)

Mick said:


> You can fit any size in any bolt pattern. Problem is the 5x105 is not a common pattern so wheel options are going to be very limited.
> Yes you can put 20's on your ride but many have noticed 19's are a better fitment but again limited options. I don't recommend you go any bigger than 20 though.
> 
> 18's will give just a bit more options. Or if money is not an issue, you can get any style you want custom drilled to our bolt pattern.
> ...


went on carid and they dont have the 2013 cruze as a selectable option does he 2012 and the 2013 same bolt pattern?


----------



## WMPthree (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm planning on getting these 19'' come spring. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

WMPthree said:


> View attachment 10430
> 
> 
> I'm planning on getting these 19'' come spring.
> ...


Those were my fav. But they will have to be custom drilled to our bolt pattern 

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

riker said:


> went on carid and they dont have the 2013 cruze as a selectable option does he 2012 and the 2013 same bolt pattern?


Yea as of now all cruzes in us are 5x105

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## WMPthree (Apr 27, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Those were my fav. But they will have to be custom drilled to our bolt pattern
> 
> Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


Those actually appeared in my search for fitting a 2011, yet I also presumed they are blanks to be drilled. Therefore one is to believe 192.00 includes drilling too? Is there a side against drilling?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

WMPthree said:


> Those actually appeared in my search for fitting a 2011, yet I also presumed they are blanks to be drilled. Therefore one is to believe 192.00 includes drilling too? Is there a side against drilling?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


drilled is the safest over any other method,just make sure there done professionally ive seen some stupid redrills that look really scary.Im on a 5x100 rim that was redrilled to 5x105 cant really see a diffrence


----------



## riker (Jan 25, 2013)

im assuming that site is reliable and accurate on the "will it fit"?




WMPthree said:


> View attachment 10430
> 
> 
> I'm planning on getting these 19'' come spring.
> ...


----------



## riker (Jan 25, 2013)

Helo HE866 custom wheels for Chevrolet Cruze - RIMSnTIRES.com


thoughts opinions concerns?


----------

